# GRRRR! Came home to a hot spot!



## Daisy Mae (Jan 8, 2011)

Daisy suffers from flea allergies. I am so aggravated with her situation that I dont know what to do. I just want her to be comfortable for a change. I have her treated with advantix (only a week ago) and she is indoors all the time except for potty breaks. I come home tonight and picked her up and she yelped, so I started looking for the problem and she has a horrible hot spot behind her right shoulderblade. :foxes15: She has never had a hotspot before. I treated it with cortizone spray and put a tshirt on her to keep her from doing much damage to it and will be taking her straight to the vet... Poor Daisy has had horrible allergies and skin problems for going on a year now... I just needed to vent, however, if anyone has any success stories on how they won the flea allergy battle, feel free to share.


----------



## Babi.Greenwood (Sep 27, 2010)

I had a Bichon with horrible allergies. She was pretty much bald and scabby from scratching. It took me over a year to finally figure it out. 

2 things... 

There was something in the tap water, I know weird. But we tested it out. Gave her bottled water and the scratching slowed ALOT, gave her tap water and it started again. So she just got bottled water from then on. And I always knew when someone gave her tap water, she started scratching quickly after.

The other thing was her food. Chicken. ANY kind of chicken or poultry, even just fat waaaay down the list. We found GO! Natural Salmon and Oatmeal. It was one of the only 2 I could find (back a few years ago, I'm sure there are more now) with absolutely NO chicken things in it. The scratching stopped, other than a normal itch here and there.

Her fur all grew back and she was fluffy and pretty again! 

Also for fleas I use (for all my pets) a product I get from Walmart that is brewers yeast and garlic. It's in the pet section around $5 for a bottle. One a day for under 10lbs. I have used it for years and have never even seen a flea.

I hope you find some relief. I know first hand how frustrating this situation can be.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Could it be a reaction from the Advantix? You usually put the topical flea treatments right at the shoulder blades so I thought it may be a possibility if it is in that area? Hope you guys can find out what is going on and get her straightened out


----------

